# value of 6-7 yr old foot controlled minn-kota powerdrive



## tadpole86 (Feb 28, 2011)

Getting ready to do some trading for a 6-7 yr old minn kota powerdrive trolling motor. It is 50lb thrust, foot controlled, and hardly ever been used. It is a pontoon style with longshaft but i will just unbolt the top and cut it and rebolt it. Anybody ever use one or have any advice? Also what you guys value something like this it? I see where the new powerdrive v2's are onsale for $430. I found this one online on another site that appears to be the one I am getting. Also will it be too much for the boat as far as getting in the way, its a 14 ft alum jon. 

https://www.sdoinsider.com/minnkota_powerdrive


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't tell you for sure but I would have a hard time paying more than half new for any electronic.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 1, 2011)

If it's in real good shape, probably around $200.

I have the same motor, but it's a V2. 54lb thrust Power Drive. It's still BRAND NEW. And I've been getting offers on craigslist for $50 and $100.


I've given up. I was going to sell it, and use that money to buy a used, but bigger motor.

I've since found some info that tells me I can convert my 54lb motor, to a 24v 70lb motor for a little over $200. Which is WAY cheaper than it's going to cost me to just go buy a 70lb 24v motor.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 3, 2011)

I was thinking $200 would be a fair price.
I have a 2008 40lb PowerDrive motor and like it. It's nice to be able to control the bow mount from the back of the boat.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 3, 2011)

Im picking it up tomorrow, according to the guy it has been on the water less than 5 times in 6 years. It has an extended cord from the pontoon and supposedly no nicks or dings at all on the prop. I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## bigbadgixxer (Mar 3, 2011)

minnkota pd v2 50lb 54" shaft bow mount are on sale at cabelas for $399.99 brand new check them out


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats a pretty good deal. Im still going to make the trade tomorrow, I am trading a gun for it that I do not have very much in so it is a good trade on both ends.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought the one I have for 200 even, 54" 55 ft lbs and I think it was 4 or 5 years old at the time. I personal wouldn't pay that much for one now, I want a cable steer.


----------



## LonLB (Mar 4, 2011)

tadpole86 said:


> Thats a pretty good deal. Im still going to make the trade tomorrow, I am trading a gun for it that I do not have very much in so it is a good trade on both ends.



Can't beat that. I traded a bench top belt sander, and a chop saw that I never used for the boat that had my motor on it. Got a 65hp Johnson, aux engine bracket, and a set of trim tabs. And I'll probably sell the controls.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good trade for you.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally made the trade. Here are some pics of the motor.


----------

